# Tell me more about your orchid collection (a short experiment)



## orchidelirium (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I visited this forum last year to ask for some help with working out the attributes of orchids that are most important to people who buy them. I have now used your feedback (and some pilot experiments at orchid shows) and have developed a short experiment; I thought I would let you see the outcomes of your focus group (and maybe take part...)!

Please click here to visit the experiment

The experiment takes around 5 minutes to complete and will ask you about your orchid collection before presenting you with some pairs of orchids to choose between. It is all designed to discover more about what people grow and what influences your choice to buy a certain plant.

Please share with anybody else you know who may want to take part and let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you in advance!
Amy


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 2, 2013)

Done

Not easy to say if I would buy a plant only because it bears white blooms and it is uncommon. I have many other criteria (shape, perfume...)


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 2, 2013)

done. Looks like exciting research.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 2, 2013)

Done. But with the combinations offered, I wouldn't buy any orchid at all! It's not the colour or the price that make me like an orchid - I don't buy them for interior decoration either ... ''blue, and uncommon and less than 15$ = _Lycaste azurea_!!":evil:


----------



## Trithor (Jul 2, 2013)

Done, my reasons for buying a particular plant are a lot more complex than cost, scarcity, colour and species or not.


----------



## orchidelirium (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you all for doing it, I really appreciate it.

I know that some people, especially serious growers, will not find it easy to make a decision based on the attributes given and all feedback is important. Even if the results of this are that it is not possible to get a picture of the 'perfect' orchid because there are so many different 'perfect' orchids, then that is still an interesting result!

Thanks again, if anybody is interested in finding out more about what this is about then you can read about my research here. Or please feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe it's a popup blocker, but the orchid choices wouldn't load for me to respond too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2013)

Done. But I think you choices of prices are generally too high.


----------



## Carkin (Jul 2, 2013)

I added my two cents!


----------



## orchidelirium (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! And thanks for the feedback.

Rick, I'm not sure what the problem is as the pictures are not a pop-up, I will look into this and see if I can fix it. Thanks for trying anyway!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 3, 2013)

Done. Some feedback:
-after the first few years I think orchid growers no longer purchase on impulse as much. I think an impulsive decision can be based on color or price alone. So once you have established a collection these factors do not really matter as much. Once I became a serious hobbyist, I started buying more expensive plants with more concentration on species and new primary hybrids. As my taste is 'refined' the decisions on buying plants usually comes down to availability and whether or not I have the space to grow the plant.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 3, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> Done. Some feedback:
> -after the first few years I think orchid growers no longer purchase on impulse as much. I think an impulsive decision can be based on color or price alone. So once you have established a collection these factors do not really matter as much. Once I became a serious hobbyist, I started buying more expensive plants with more concentration on species and new primary hybrids. As my taste is 'refined' the decisions on buying plants usually comes down to availability and whether or not I have the space to grow the plant.



I wish I had your restraint! Space has never entered into the equation, and yet it remains an on going and ever worsening problem. However after seeing pictures of NY Eric's apartment, I have come to realise that I have many rooms with available surfaces to fill with plants!


----------



## ZWUM (Jul 3, 2013)

Done! I'm interested in seeing the results. I do agree with the others that the criteria provided for buying an orchid aren't the usual criteria I would use when selecting a plant. It's certainly more of a thought process than a color or price preference. Ill spend a lot of money for certain species, however I've learned more about a species value and where I can find them for the least amount of money!


-Zach


----------



## Dane (Jul 5, 2013)

Done


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2013)

orchidelirium said:


> Thanks guys! And thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Rick, I'm not sure what the problem is as the pictures are not a pop-up, I will look into this and see if I can fix it. Thanks for trying anyway!



It worked on the home computer, so either you fixed it, or the work computer was imposing some type of security measure.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I wish I had your restraint! Space has never entered into the equation, and yet it remains an on going and ever worsening problem. However after seeing pictures of NY Eric's apartment, I have come to realise that I have many rooms with available surfaces to fill with plants!


You can't imagine what my place would look like w/out restraint! I only get a few orchids a week now.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> You can't imagine what my place would look like w/out restraint! I only get a few orchids a week now.



Bravo! a few a week is absolute restraint!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2013)

I actually have the want-list down to about 50 plants.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I actually have the want-list down to about 50 plants.



Per week?


----------



## Trithor (Jul 7, 2013)

Eric, if you up your rate of purchasing, it should come down further!


----------



## orchidelirium (Jul 10, 2013)

Rick said:


> It worked on the home computer, so either you fixed it, or the work computer was imposing some type of security measure.



Thanks Rick. I contacted the hosting website and they told me that sometimes security settings mean that image files do not show up properly, so that must have been the issue.

Thanks to everybody else for taking part, there has been a great response from people on the forum (and lots of feedback too!) and I really appreciate your help with this!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Per week?





Trithor said:


> Eric, if you up your rate of purchasing, it should come down further!



 
Wise-guys, eh!?!?


----------

